
GCHQ director blasts free market, says UK must be sovereign cryptographic nation - stevetrewick
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/10/gchq_director_speech/
======
DyslexicAtheist
looking forward to exploiting the "legal" built-in backdoors within many from
the 21 billion IoT devices the UK will have operating on their location by
2020. Arma-duckin-geddon.

